# Tiny chews for tiny puppies



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Would something like a small bully stick or a beef tendon work?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I'd just get the kitchen scissors out for now and cut up whatever you have around.

One challenge is not knowing the UK market.

When Basil was a puppy, we tried a wide variety of training treats in the US and found a variety where they were baked and crunchy, and the size of a melting bead and had no glycerin. It reminded me of fish food at a public pond where you out in $0.25 (£0.15) and get a handful of fish food to throw in the pond. I can't remember what they're called though.

It might be a good trip to the independent dog store.. just hand carry little Freddy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Treats are easy - I just soft bake the chicken ones I make and freeze them instead of drying them out, with chicken breast for higher value. Today we started working on recall up and down the hall, all three dogs playing at once. Beef or lamb tendons might work - I must have a look. Most of the big box places are stuffed full of treats that are in turn full of ingredients of dubious origin and even more dubious nutritional value - we don't have an independent within easy reach, unfortunately.

I think for now I will simply smear some chicken on the Kong teething stick, that should do the trick and not make the other dogs too envious! Still time to plan before he really starts teething, and his baby teeth are so tiny I am fearful of breaking them if I give him anything too hard.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I used a puppy teething ring, mind you my puppies were a bit older


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I didn't try it myself, but one of my coworkers used to twist and freeze moist washcloths for her dog to teeth on. Maybe a smaller dog could chew on something less bulky, like a frozen handkerchief.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good thinking, both. I am pretty sure I had a teething ring toy, but suspect it may have been given away. But I really must explore the recesses of the toy box - the puppy kong was still in there, along with the dino Cuz, and he is enjoying both of those.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy wasn’t too enamored with the traditional Kong shape, but the Kong tire (made from their softer puppy rubber) was a big hit. Looks like they come in a small size, but maybe still not small enough for wee Freddy?



https://www.kongcompany.com/puppy-tires


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

3.18cm high - I think that might be too much just now, but could work when he is a little bigger. Thanks, I will bear it in mind.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Melting at the thought of that teensy tiny mouth!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor puppy was having a lovely game all by himself in his bed in the pen and bumped against the side of the pen, frightening himself. He's now sleeping next to Sophy's bed, relying on her to keep him safe from things that make jangly noises! I hope he forgets about it soon - a puppy who takes a toy to bed and plays with it till he falls asleep, playing perfectly happily all on his own, is a new thing to me and utterly charming!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck loves lamb ears, and you could cut them in quarters for Freddy. There are lots of brands available in the U.S. I stay away from rod shaped chews because he once almost got one stuck in his throat. Very proud of Sophy for tolerating him nearby when he was frightened.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks - I can source safe lamb ears, and cutting them up is a good idea. We have a few weeks before the teething chewing sets in, but I want to be well prepared. Freddy has had a trip outside which was far too interesting for him to think about anything but leaves, and rain drops splashing in puddles, and the smell of wet earth; a vigorous interactive game with toys when he (possibly accidentally) began to learn to retrieve; a large puddle on the puppy pad; and then got a bit OTT and is now napping in his pen.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I think we can make Freddy a honorary poodle


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Not to derail the thread, but what does Poppy think of Freddy?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Liz said:


> Not to derail the thread, but what does Poppy think of Freddy?


Mostly Poppy is ignoring him, but she enjoys joining in the training games for treats ("one for Poppy, one for Sophy, one for Freddy"; "Poppy come, Sophy come, Freddy come!" etc, etc). When he got too pushy she gave him an air snap that subdued him instantly, but she is happy to have him snuggle up to her in bed at night. Sophy is a little more concerned, but is getting more relaxed by the day. In fact so far it is much, much easier than I feared - this is a puppy that seems to know already about pee pads (or has caught on incredibly quickly), loves everyone, follows the other dogs around and back into the house, and even puts himself to bed in his pen when he is sleepy. If he gets bitey and too bouncy around the Aunts I pop him in his pen and he is asleep in minutes. He even slept through from 9.30pm last night to 6.15am this morning!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a dream! It sounds like Afterglow did a great job, and Poppy and Sophy are picking up the training nicely. I look forward to hearing more when he meets Elton and Gus.


----------

